

Cool URIs Don't Change - prs
http://www.w3.org/Provider/Style/uri

======
briandoll
It's a bit ironic that the link you refer to is actually broken. Thankfully
the site suggests a viable alternate url (by adding a file extension), but
pretty funny in context of the content.

